# Good Reloader for multiple calibers?



## kycountry

whats a good reloader for multiple caliber Riffles... I have a 270, 243, 45, and a 12ga shotgun that I'd like to reload... I understand I'll have to buy the dies for the different ones, but just looking for a reloader thats decent quality in the $200 range..


----------



## AngusLover

Lee makes a good reloading kit for beginning loading. Will do what your wanting aside from the shotgun which is a completely different setup/reloader.
Check out Midway and Midsouth. 
Hornady makes good reasonably priced reloaders but that's a bit more than I think your looking for.  
You'll need a good scale, tumbler, dies etc. It's a worthwhile investment for sure.  Good luck!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Lee classic cast turret 

all your dies stay in their own turret a turret for each calliber 

fast to load every 4 pulls of the handle and you have a loaded round 

fast to change caliber a turret can be changed in a few seconds , if you have a seperate powder measure for that caliber you could be all changed over and checking weigh on your first round in under a minute.

carefull the lee turret will not auto index on rifle rounds , the lee classic cast turret will auto index on rounds as long as 30-06


----------



## Nimrod

You need a separate press for rifle/pistol and shotgun. 

For rifle/pistol you have 2 or 3 dies for each caliber. 

A single stage press only allows you to mount 1 die at a time. You have to put in the first die, adjust the height correctly, and do the same operation to however many cases you are going to reload. Then replace that die with the next, adjust it's height correctly, and do that operation to your cases. If you have a third die, you replace the second die, adjust it, and do that operation to your cases. You will spend a lot of time installing and adjusting dies. There are some really good deals on a single stage press with all the other tools you need.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...r-single-stage-press-kit?cm_vc=ProductFinding

A turret press allows you to mount all the dies in the turret and leave them mounted. You just rotate the die you need into position. This one holds 6 dies so it holds dies for 2 or 3 calibers at once. You can buy a new turret head if you have more calibers. No more switching dies.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/264187/rcbs-turret-press?cm_vc=ProductFinding

Cheaper turret with a kit.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...r-single-stage-press-kit?cm_vc=ProductFinding 

A progressive press holds all the dies for one caliber and automatically moves the cases so each pull of the handle results in a finished cartridge. The progressive is good for reloading massive quantities of a single caliber but you have to change and adjust the dies to switch calibers. It's not so good for someone who wants to load several different calibers.

Here is a video on the different types. It does show a Hornaday system for easily changing the dies but you have to buy one for each die. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqChUEgrVDc[/ame]

Reloading for shotgun requires a different press. The come in single stage and progressive like the rifle/pistol press. I have a preference for the Ponsness Warren brand because I used to shoot a Remington Sportsman 58 that was very picky about cycling shells. The Ponsness has a full length die that encloses the entire hull. I never had an issue with my reloads made on my 375. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLMWkeXVO5Y[/ame]

They also make progressive loaders but you probably don't need that capacity unless you and a friend are shooting a lot of sporting clays/trap/skeet. I get over 400 rounds an hour with my 800C.

Here is a video of shotgun shell crimps. I have never had a crushed sidewall with a Ponsness.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZN_JL-U4Zk[/ame]

I suggest you look on CL or ask at the local gun club and buy used. Loaders are built like a tank and are good for several generations. The ones on Ebay are usually overpriced. The demand for them is down right now because the price of components means you won't save a lot over factory loads. You do have a lot more choice of loads and some claim they are more accurate. It's a long winter and reloading is a good indoor activity. You can dream about all the shooting you are going to do.

DO GET RELOADING MANUALS AND FOLLOW THEM TO THE LETTER.


----------



## gunsmithgirl

I'm Kinda old school I reckon' but I LOVE my old RCBS rock chucker. 
For shotguns I have some MEC loaders and love them as well.


----------



## unioncreek

I'm with on this one, I like my old RCBS Rockchucker also. For a beginner buy a kit with the RCBS Partner press, I use one to seat bullets. I reload 9mm, 45, 7.62 NATO and 338 Win Mag. I shoot around 1K 9mm and 45 a month and usually spend a couple of full evening reloading enough for the month. With a single state press the slow pace allows me to look at each case many times before their completed to catch bad ones.

Bob


----------



## alleyyooper

I have a old RCBS O press built before the rock chucker for rifle and pistol reloading. Dies by several company's, Like Lyman, Ponderosa, Redding and RCBS. RCBS has backed up their life time warranty several times for me on decapping pins and a power source for a E scale. 

For shot gun I have a Mec 600JR for my 16ga., 2 Mec 9000'G for the 12ga. and 20 ga. They all work very well. 

I bought a Lyman C press new in the box at a yard sale for 12.00 not long ago.

 Al


----------



## kycountry

Thanks for all the very informative replies!! I've been shopping around and think I have a good idea of what I need!


----------

